
More than 80% of Indian Ocean dolphins may have been killed by fishing - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/03/more-than-80-of-indian-ocean-dolphins-may-have-been-killed-by-commercial-fishing-study-finds
======
ornornor
> She said the fishers should not be seen as “dolphin killers” and those she
> had spoken with were unhappy when dolphins became caught in their nets.

Oh that’s okay then.

Fish isn’t a sustainable resource anymore and hasn’t been for a long time. A
very easy fix is to quit eating fish. It’ll also save you from ingesting heavy
metals and pollution. It’s really not that hard a problem to solve.

------
gentleman11
The world governments are so childish. Why can’t they act like adults and ban
people from peeing in the community swimming pool?

~~~
jdkee
Tragedy of the commons.

------
IXxXI
Chinese and japanese always raping our oceans.

